# FS: Marimo Ball (Moss Ball) !SOLD!



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a dozen or so Marimo Balls for sale. These little plants are Rare and Beautiful with minimum demands. They are suitable for most freshwater aquariums (except for tanks with larger Cichlids or SAE).

Sizes range from 1" - 2". Pick up in Poco or meet up in Aldergrove/Cloverdale/Guildford at noon this Fri/Sat/Sun. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. Leave me your number so I can get back to you asap.

Thanks! 
John


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

5 / $20 

Your choice of 1" - 2"


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*any left.*

Any left..
pm sent


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Jamit said:


> Any left..
> pm sent


Yes, I still have some nice ones (1"-2") to spare. PM'd.

I will be heading to Richmond this weekend (Friday/Sat.). I will bring them with me if anyone is interested.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*pmed*

pm sent for the moss balls


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Thread pruned....


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be in richmond friday evening n saturday. PM me n leave me your no. if interested.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump! Meet up in north burnaby today @ 2:30. Pm n leave a no. if anyone else is interested.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All PM's replied...
Will be in Richmond again this Saturday evening. Buy 5 and receive 1 FREE!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be heading to Metrotown sometime this weekend. For those of u who have pm'd me, I will call u as soon as i find out when i'll be heading there. Thx!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have more to spare. Pick up available both Sat. n Sun.

$4ea. or 6/$20


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Heading to Richmond again this Saturday evening. PM me if interested. Thx! Same Great Deal! 
6/$20


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Free bump, good price.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have several sets of 6's available. Buy 6 n receive some splitted up ones for FREE - Great for carpeting or attaching to rocks/wood.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

free splitted ones?
i didn't get any =(


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

VR4_TT said:


> free splitted ones?
> i didn't get any =(


Hey no problem! I will bring u a couple next time I head to Richmond!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks John!


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

pm sent~~~ =w=


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Will be in Richmond today from 12pm to 3pm to meet up w several members. Call me @ 778-908-7918 if anyone else is interested. I will bring some extra ones w me.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

*In Richmond today...*

Im in Richmond today until 7pm. Give me a call if anyone wants to meet up for some moss balls. I have 2 sets of 6 with me.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

any of these marimos left? i'd like a set of 6, if any left please pm me


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ill buy one if your coming to new west at all!!!! pm me.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All Gone! Please Close Thread...


----------

